# 2017 chevy cruze OEM radio replaced with OEM radio LOCKED



## preciousmbossier (30 d ago)

trackerman2012 said:


> My 2017 Chevy Cruze radio display stopped working, I purchased a used radio from a wrecked 2017 Cruze. After I installed it the display comes on and instantly shows locked and I am unable to do anything with it. I tried to swap the displays but that did not work because the bad radio still did not display and the used one still shows locked. I took it to the dealer to have it programed and they say it can not be programed from one vehicle to another, my only option is to purchase a new system for $1000 and have them program it to my vehicle. I was just wondering if there is any way to get this one programed to work in my car or not? Is there any option other than an aftermarket android or a major purchase from the dealer to resolve this issue? Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Many modules, including the radio, have the car's VIN programmed into them. As a anti-theft measure, if the radio's VIN doesn't match the car's VIN, it will refuse to work. You have to find a way to reprogram or clear the VIN on the radio. I was able to do it on my Gen1 using instruction found in this forum and about $9 worth of eBay hardware. I think high end scanners can do that it. I thought I saw that option on the scanner I looked at in this thread.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You can find more DIY information on reprogramming the VIN in the How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN thread


----------

